# NTD: Doom metal album cover material



## MikeH (Jun 27, 2014)

Got some ink done by Rich Lajoie over at Barber's Electric Tattooing in Cincinnati. Dude does really solid traditional style tattoos. I came in with an idea and he put his own spin on it and I'm really happy with the way it's turning out so far.







It's a bit hard to tell, but it's a horse skull, snake, and sunflower, with some odds and ends for flare.


----------



## asher (Jun 27, 2014)

Reminds me of John Baizley's covers and art. Very cool!


----------



## Daf57 (Jun 28, 2014)

Very cool! That's going to be superb when filled in!!


----------



## MikeH (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks, guys. The colors are going to be very dull and dark. Some brownish-yellow and dark greens. We'll also be doing a bit more shading on it. I'm really happy with it. It wasn't what I had initially planned on getting, but it turned out really awesome. Now I just have to figure out how to make a full sleeve out of it.


----------



## neurosis (Jul 20, 2014)

MikeH said:


> Thanks, guys. The colors are going to be very dull and dark. Some brownish-yellow and dark greens. We'll also be doing a bit more shading on it. I'm really happy with it. It wasn't what I had initially planned on getting, but it turned out really awesome. Now I just have to figure out how to make a full sleeve out of it.



Hey Mike did you get this finished? I am still curious to see it finished. I like traditional style tattoos. 

Have a good one.


----------



## Sofos (Jul 20, 2014)

neurosis said:


> Hey Mike did you get this finished? I am still curious to see it finished. I like traditional style tattoos.
> 
> Have a good one.



Don't think so, haven't seen him upload a pic of it on FB since that one he posted earlier.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 20, 2014)

Haven't yet. I'm a slow healer, so I'm just now over the itching phase. Gonna go within the next few weeks and get it colored.


----------

